# 2014 Targets?



## sutts (19 Dec 2013)

Well, in as far as 2013 has gone, I am pretty damned pleased! I started cycling about March time, but didn't log the miles at that point...I have logged the miles since June 24th and I will be on 4000 miles at the 6 month point on Xmas eve! Of course, my aim will be 8000 miles in a calendar year. I'm still at it, still chipping away at the miles in winter and hope to really get the miles going again in spring. It's hard work in winter, I was 18 mins behind a personal best time the other day and I was really trying! I don't know if I am getting weaker, but it sure feels like it!!

I went to Puerto Pollenca a few years back as a non-cyclist and vowed that one day I would return as a cyclist to cycle to the Lighthouse at Formentor...and this year I did it!! This isn't much of a distance, it's like 26 miles or something, it's just one hell of an uphill ride, especially on a heavy hired commuter bike with a shopping basket on the front!! Cycling through the dark tunnel on the route was the scariest thing I have ever done, or will ever do - it was literally life and death stuff with no lights on the bike!

So, in regards to 2014, it's more of the same, with the 8000 miles in a calendar year as the main target, but to still be cycling this time next year as the ultimate goal!

What are your plans?


----------



## cosmicbike (19 Dec 2013)

Stay out of hospital
Ride bikes more
Maybe by March/April time I'll be hitting 100 miles a month which would be nice...


----------



## MikeW-71 (19 Dec 2013)

I'm going to keep it enjoyable.

Racked up a bit over 2000 miles this year, so lets see about an even 3000 miles in 2014. Since I have missed my target of completing a 100 miler this year, I'd like to achieve 2 of them next year. Do some more MTB, 2 or 3 Sportives and generally have a jolly good time


----------



## DCLane (19 Dec 2013)

I'm still hoping to beat last year's mileage of 6640. It'll be close ...

Next year I'm going to wave a magic wand and aim for 7500 miles.


----------



## Kies (19 Dec 2013)

My cycling has been in bursts this year, one month i'm riding 4 times a week and others i barely get in the saddle.
My target is to be more consistant, especially during the colder months. 
Mileage - will aim for 4000 miles.
Above all - to stay safe and keep enjoying this lifestyle


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (19 Dec 2013)

Enjoy cycling.
Back flip my mountain bike.


----------



## jowwy (19 Dec 2013)

To get 5000miles under the belt for a calender year.

And for swmbo's health to even out more, which will inherently allow me to cycle more.


----------



## Hip Priest (19 Dec 2013)

Do 4000 miles again. Start time-trialling.


----------



## Irishrich (19 Dec 2013)

This was my first year cycling and it only began in March. Since then I've managed to get 2000 miles under my belt so my goal for next year is much bigger: 4000 miles total, at least five 100 miler rides, take part in a few inter club races and ride the 'Ring of Kerry'. Probably many more challenges but I'll need a new wife by the end of the year as mine will have left by then


----------



## 50000tears (19 Dec 2013)

My first cycling year too having started in June but only longer rides and really trying to push my fitness since September. Doing the Wiggle New Forest Spring sportive on April 13th (glad I am not superstitious), the epic is 86 miles so training hard for that. Not getting as many long rides under my belt as I want so hope to have a better base fitness by the time it swings around. Just need the weather to be kind so I can get the miles in.

After April I may look into joining my local club but that will depend on whether I think I am fit enough, as I don't want to get dropped in the first 10 minutes!


----------



## 4F (20 Dec 2013)

To beat this years total of 4000 and do my first 300 mile ride.


----------



## Doc333 (20 Dec 2013)

I will be into my 4th week this weekend and still struggling to get over 12 miles on a trip. My taget will be easy as I expect to beat this years total mileage easily  I still have a target to go for this year though, which is to do a 20-mile ride which I'm hoping to do this weekend, even though its going to be windy.

Next year I will deffo cycle weekly until I feel proficient, and maybe learn a few bits and pieces along the way so that I can contribute to some of the threads on this site. I intend to get my fitness levels back and get rid of the spare tyre at the same time. Later next summer I want to go and try a piece of the Yorkshire TDF route, even if I struggle slowly up one of the climbs.


----------



## ACS (20 Dec 2013)

Stay safe
Stay healthly
Stay upright
Ride at least 5000 miles
Complete the Snow Roads 300 km Audax


----------



## RichK (20 Dec 2013)

23:59 10 (from 25:03)


----------



## ska1903 (20 Dec 2013)

Targets for next year for me are:

Do a multi day tour on the bike (already being planned for summer)
Ride 4000 miles in total
Learn to clean my bike properly and keep it that way!!


----------



## rb58 (20 Dec 2013)

For me:

Get another star in the Century a Month Challenge - with at least one century a month being on Fixed.
Average 20 miles a day for the year, so 7,300 for the year
One big ride - probably another LeJog
Get Mrs rb58 cycling


----------



## Dave 123 (20 Dec 2013)

...to have no targets!

It will come as it comes.


----------



## Mr Carr (20 Dec 2013)

Today I completed 1000 miles for 2013

Targets for 2014 

2000 miles minimum


----------



## mark c (20 Dec 2013)

I set a target of 3026 which was passed a month ago, so may be 4000 miles and to cycle to the brother inlaws and back over two days (230 miles ) aprox. The challenge being getting home after a night on the town !


----------



## Spinney (20 Dec 2013)

2000 miles, and at least one imperial century and one multi-day trip (even 2 days will do!).

Have just passed the 2000 mark this year. Failed abysmally the previous three years!
Did one 100 miler and one 112 miler this year.


----------



## biggs682 (20 Dec 2013)

no idea what miles done in 2013 , i just feel like i have not done enough .

2014 will try and do more but a lot will depened when winter hits and for how long really


----------



## Pikey (20 Dec 2013)

Well, this year I joined a club, did a multi day tour, just under 4k miles for the year and a metric century.

Next year; first time trial, first time trial without sh*tting my pants in fear beforehand, imperial century and a tour with mrs pikey.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (20 Dec 2013)

Win something..


----------



## Glow worm (20 Dec 2013)

I don't really do targets either - but when I realised on Sunday I was just 81 miles short of 3000 miles for the year I put a bit of effort in so now I'm only 7 miles short.

May go for 3500 next year and a century ride or two.


----------



## albion (20 Dec 2013)

Same as this year, 10,000 miles.

Being nearly 4000 miles short, the 10,000 carrot is likely to stay hanging on that stick for a long long while.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Dec 2013)

I'll be happy enough if I can keep riding throughout the year and not end up in hospital again!

I aim to organise some forum rides again and I have my ongoing Cragg Vale hill climb challenge to nibble away at.

Also on the list - a metric century and an imperial century. If those go ok, maybe a hilly 200 km audax ride - it has been a while since I was able to tackle one of them!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (20 Dec 2013)

Stand upright in a cool place. 

And buy a new bike by my birthday (June). My poor old Ribble Audax frame has had quite a thrashing.


----------



## SWSteve (20 Dec 2013)

actually do that triathlon
complete the RideLondon Sportive (provided i get entry)
complete 5000 miles


----------



## palinurus (20 Dec 2013)

2014. I'm going to give up competitive cycling, clean my bike less, ride to work as usual but in a slightly more arseholey way. I'm going to gain a working knowledge of western philosophy and I'm going to stop listening to all conventional musical forms.

I will also visit Harlow and Stevenage.


----------



## compo (20 Dec 2013)

I want to go for nice rides without falling into ditches.


----------



## DooDah (20 Dec 2013)

Go out on my bike, or the other one, or the other one....


----------



## Peteaud (20 Dec 2013)

To get better on hills

To get up Sidmouth Hill 

To do the imperial ton.


----------



## oiljam (20 Dec 2013)

Lands End to John O'Groats for me in April/May. Wanted to do it for years and now it's finally happening. Can't wait. Bring on the training


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Dec 2013)

to do 2000 miles and to be able to get up hills without having to walk.


----------



## mustang1 (20 Dec 2013)

Get back to 7000km commuting. 
Get out for longer rides once a month.
Do a few organised rides, perhaps even one of those fnrttc.


----------



## Andrew_P (20 Dec 2013)

No targets for me this year, to much OCD makes it less enjoyable, just going to keep on riding. Can't bring myself to get shot of the Garmin but I am not going chasing targets, there I have said it.


----------



## User6179 (20 Dec 2013)

Andrew_P said:


> No targets for me this year, to much OCD makes it less enjoyable, just going to keep on riding. Can't bring myself to get shot of the Garmin but I am not going chasing targets, there I have said it.



Being a little OCD myself I know how futile your post is


----------



## Nick Stone (20 Dec 2013)

Let's see, try for 2:30 for the Manchester cycle (2:56, for the '52' this year)
Ride London if I can get my charity place or in the ballot (going to scalp Big Bad Boris )
Ride to work more
Spend less on new bits (will never happen but if the wife sees I'll get effort points) be able to drop my little bro on climbs as he is the whippet of the family


----------



## VamP (20 Dec 2013)

palinurus said:


> 2014. I'm going to give up competitive cycling, clean my bike less, ride to work as usual but in a slightly more arseholey way. I'm going to gain a working knowledge of western philosophy and I'm going to stop listening to all conventional musical forms.
> 
> I will also visit Harlow *and Stevenage*.




Steady on.


----------



## derrick (20 Dec 2013)

Will be happy to match this years performance, and get the other half up to speed.


----------



## azraphale (21 Dec 2013)

i promised my dad i would do the london to brighton run with him, sadly he has passed away but i still want to do it in his memory.
so i need to start getting out more often than i am now and getting longer rides in as im only doing 15 mile runs.
would also love to do the new forrest run but im not sure if thats to much to soon.
i work in retail and after 8 years have fallen out of love with the company i work for, so i want to do the cytech training courses and move my career into the joyous world of cycling.
get the better looking half a bike as she wants to join me on this hobby and build a shed for all these new bikes.
should keep me fairly busy


----------



## vickster (21 Dec 2013)

At least 2500 miles outside, will just about manage that this year. London-Paris. A few 100kms and hopefully 100 milers. Ride London if selected. All hopefully with minimal knee pain! And with a new job! 

And avoid anymore overuse tendon injuries!

Lose some weight


----------



## numbnuts (21 Dec 2013)

To still be alive and kicking would be nice


----------



## simon.r (21 Dec 2013)

My target is not to buy anything cycling related (with the exception of consumables like brake pads and tyres). I have enough bikes and clothes to last me at least a year.

I may even try and make it a cash positive year by sorting out the stuff in my garage and selling some of it

This year my cycling resolution was to get out on the bike more and not worry about chasing targets - it's worked and I've done more miles than the last few years, so I'll try and do the same again this year.

Speaking of which, I'm off out for a ride now!


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Dec 2013)

I am actually thinking of doing less miles next year but making them more enjoyable. I have covered 8,000 miles this year in my first full year of cycling, much of it due to chasing miles for Strava challenges. However, I now fancy slowing down and meandering along some more remote roads and trails at a gentler speed and maybe carrying a camera at least some of the time.

Was out walking the dog earlier and heard that an acquaintance had sadly passed away due to cancer. She was only early sixties and a total keep fit fanatic and was the picture of health earlier this year. It brought it home to me just how precious life can be so I am going to blow some money on a decent mountain bike and have some fun next year. Can't take it with you as they say.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 Dec 2013)

I'm going to ride enough to keep the weight off that I have lost this year. I would like to say I aren't going to chase any targets, but I know that as soon as the January Strava challenge is up I will be going for it


----------



## Doyleyburger (21 Dec 2013)

Get some KOMS


----------



## young Ed (21 Dec 2013)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> Enjoy cycling.
> Back flip my mountain bike.


dangerous idiot skill!

I plan to sort out my rear wheel well and truly
buy a garmin edge touring
do my first 70+ miles in a day
get out more
post less
possibly change the value of n in the equation n+1
do my first multi day ride
tick off everything on this list
Cheers Ed


----------



## fossyant (21 Dec 2013)

Get out with the club more. Just got to get healed up. This years mileage wasn't as good as expected, but can't help having surgery.

Plan is more MTB fun too. Plan taking the road bike down to the caravan rather than the MTB and pop off for an hour or two into the back lanes and hills near Prestatyn.


----------



## Ian193 (21 Dec 2013)

Want to do more miles next year (bought a road bike as an incentive) and ride the London to southend bhf ride


----------



## Jerry Atrik (21 Dec 2013)

To keep ahead of the broom wagon at the etape du tour .


----------



## sittingbull (22 Dec 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> I am actually thinking of doing less miles next year but making them more enjoyable. I have covered 8,000 miles this year in my first full year of cycling.......


Had to check I hadn't written this as it applies exactly 

I hope to do some cross-training and make at least a partial return to running, injuries permitting


----------



## Cycleops (22 Dec 2013)

My target for next year is not to have a target. Or should that be New Years Resolution.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (22 Dec 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> I am actually thinking of doing less miles next year but making them more enjoyable. I have covered 8,000 miles this year in my first full year of cycling, much of it due to chasing miles for Strava challenges. However, I now fancy slowing down and meandering along some more remote roads and trails at a gentler speed and maybe carrying a camera at least some of the time.
> 
> Was out walking the dog earlier and heard that an acquaintance had sadly passed away due to cancer. She was only early sixties and a total keep fit fanatic and was the picture of health earlier this year. It brought it home to me just how precious life can be so I am going to blow some money on a decent mountain bike and have some fun next year. Can't take it with you as they say.



It felt wrong to 'like' your post, as it's sad about the lady who has passed away, but I like the fact you are planning to enjoy cycling more


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (22 Dec 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> It felt wrong to 'like' your post, as it's sad about the lady who has passed away, but I like the fact you are planning to enjoy cycling more


Same thoughts here.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (22 Dec 2013)

Given that virtually all of my miles this year have been Jan-April & Sept, Nov & Dec, I thought I might try having some summer miles at some point , so the aim is to get my asthma under control for summer and actually get to ride in the warmer months of the year.

Get my (severe) asthma under control & not get end up housebound because of it through summer yet again...
Work on the walking side of life (dog bite issues still causing problems). I can now manage 4km a day, finger's crossed on being able to get my mountaineering boots out again by the end of the year.
Cycling distance - no real target, I'll just see what happens and stick with this year's target (given what happened this year )
Possible tour of Iceland for a summer holiday (assuming asthma does not cause problems & I have found a portable nebuliser by then)
Have 12 months without falling off my bike? (I don't want fate to be able to read this small print....)


----------



## gavgav (22 Dec 2013)

Have signed up for the bhf Worcester ride, aiming to do tour to north wales and would like to double my mileage for the year and get up to 1000 miles


----------



## lee1980sim (22 Dec 2013)

Got just over 900 miles this year aimed for 1000 but missed a month due to bike being stolen so next year I'm hoping for 1500 but no worries if I dont enjoyment is more important


----------



## Manu3172 (23 Dec 2013)

I will try to go on a cycling trip with several stages like La haute route des Alpes (in France), 7 days, crossing the Alps from north to south.


----------



## malcermie (26 Dec 2013)

Was aiming for 2000 in 2013, managed 1500, so will set my target for 2014 at 1500 and try to manage 2000!


----------



## Louch (26 Dec 2013)

Climb hills as often as @tug benson
Climb hills with speed of @Rasmus
Lose weight like @Fubar
Leg tan like @Col5632
Get @Edwardoka his Arran KOM 
Talk @Pat "5mph" into saying Yes when asked 
Find out where @jazloc has gone
Get @GBC out again
Finish more than one ride with @GlasgowFinn
Go a whole year without having to call @Harry_Palmer79 s parents
Apologise to anyone I missed above that's made this year great for me cycling
Find a new home for my Boardman
Not fall off my cube
Find the happy medium between cycling and still being ready for half marathons
Ride more outwith of the central belt
Persuade the owner of our food stop on Arran to marry me
Persuade more people into cycling
Get my KOM back on the segment I made
Cycle to work at least once. Cycling home optional


----------



## tug benson (26 Dec 2013)

Louch said:


> Climb hills as often as @tug benson
> Climb hills with speed of @Rasmus
> Lose weight like @Fubar
> Leg tan like @Col5632
> ...


 
Link please


----------



## Louch (26 Dec 2013)

It's the one from the cross to the road at cambus


----------



## coffeejo (26 Dec 2013)

I did mean to get my first imperial century under my belt this year but it never happened ... maybe 2014 will be the year?

Otherwise, as always, cycle more miles than the previous year. 

Oh, and keep working on getting my confidence back re: corners on descents. 

And have another bash at getting up the long hill from Bishops Lydeard to Ralegh's Cross. And give Cothelstone Hill a go.


----------



## Fubar (26 Dec 2013)

Louch said:


> Climb hills as often as @tug benson
> Climb hills with speed of @Rasmus
> Lose weight like @Fubar
> Leg tan like @Col5632
> ...



Can't wait to see this proposal on the next Arran ride!


----------



## Edwardoka (26 Dec 2013)

My list:
Ride 3,000 miles
Climb Mount Teide on Tenerife from sea-level (by bike and on foot)
At least 5 imperial centuries
Enter an audax
Overcome (understandable) fear of night-time riding
Go on a big tour (2014 marks 9 years since I did JoGLE, far too long ago)
Lose five stone (3kg down already since starting a couple of weeks ago)
Try not to be offended about being called a moaner by @Louch and @Fubar
Do one of the Bealach na Ba sportives without crying, mumbling or becoming confused


----------



## Louch (26 Dec 2013)

Im aiming to climb that scatman hill end of june


----------



## Fubar (26 Dec 2013)

Edwardoka said:


> My list:
> Ride 3,000 miles
> Climb Mount Teide on Tenerife from sea-level (by bike and on foot)
> At least 5 imperial centuries
> ...



When did I call you a moaner?!?


----------



## Edwardoka (26 Dec 2013)

Fubar said:


> When did I call you a moaner?!?


I think the answer to "when did you not call me a moaner?" would be shorter


----------



## Fubar (26 Dec 2013)

Edwardoka said:


> I think the answer to "when did you not call me a moaner?" would be shorter



Ok, good point well presented.


----------



## oldfatfool (26 Dec 2013)

Always start the year with good intentions of logging mileage but it never lasts beyond the first few weeks.

2013 was going to be a big year with LEL and the cingles planned. A poor training regime and injury saw me pulling out of LEL and a storm foiled my cingles attempt 3/4 of the way through. Still managed my double century and completed Ventoux from all 3 sides, just not on the same day.

2014 dunno, holidays aren't falling right for a multi-week tour so no real plans.


----------



## L14M (26 Dec 2013)

Since i'm starting from a basic underlying level of fitness, i'm aiming for 1000 miles, and to do at least 1 50 miler


----------



## skyair (26 Dec 2013)

I want to do 100 miles


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Dec 2013)

I'm just looking forward to some nice weather and being able to ride my bike again, and hopefully get fit and loose a few pounds. Whatever your goals for 2014 ladies and gents I hope you achieve them all and then some. Good luck everyone.


----------



## ianrauk (26 Dec 2013)

Same as the last 4 years, 10,000+ miles and the century a month challenge.

Also 
A 200+ miler (Perhaps the Dunwich Dynamo - there and back)
12 weekends and 12 century rides in a row (I did 11 in a row this year)


----------



## User6179 (26 Dec 2013)

Get slower, put some weight on and cycle less , well if I went on the way I did in 2013 Sky would be on the phone before January was out


----------



## Herbie (26 Dec 2013)

sutts said:


> Well, in as far as 2013 has gone, I am pretty damned pleased! I started cycling about March time, but didn't log the miles at that point...I have logged the miles since June 24th and I will be on 4000 miles at the 6 month point on Xmas eve! Of course, my aim will be 8000 miles in a calendar year. I'm still at it, still chipping away at the miles in winter and hope to really get the miles going again in spring. It's hard work in winter, I was 18 mins behind a personal best time the other day and I was really trying! I don't know if I am getting weaker, but it sure feels like it!!
> 
> I went to Puerto Pollenca a few years back as a non-cyclist and vowed that one day I would return as a cyclist to cycle to the Lighthouse at Formentor...and this year I did it!! This isn't much of a distance, it's like 26 miles or something, it's just one hell of an uphill ride, especially on a heavy hired commuter bike with a shopping basket on the front!! Cycling through the dark tunnel on the route was the scariest thing I have ever done, or will ever do - it was literally life and death stuff with no lights on the bike!
> 
> ...


 
I fancy another wee World Tour o Scotland....thinking aboot a scoot roon Orkney


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Dec 2013)

Get a number back on my back again rather than messing about:
A few TTs and get PBs for 10 and 25
Mersey Roads 24 hour TT

plus a few audaxes

and no sportives (I'll be wearing the numbers, not my bike, thank you very much!)


----------



## Keith Oates (27 Dec 2013)

At the moment it looks like being a busy (work wise) year ahead for me so keeping to this years target may not be possible. However I will try to get at least one FNRttC/CC ride in again this year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Exile (27 Dec 2013)

Right now, my three goals for next year are (in no particular order) go faster, go further, get lighter.

If someone managed to talk me in to adding a fourth it'd probably be fall off less, but I'm not sure I could stick to that one, especially since I was given a gift which now means I've got the fabled 'clipless moments' to look forwards to...


----------



## Telemark (27 Dec 2013)

Louch said:


> [...]
> Persuade the owner of our food stop on Arran to marry me
> [...]



Is THAT the reason you are so keen on Arran?

My goals are just to carry on cycling and enjoying it as much as I am this year, including more magical night rides, a week at a cottage somewhere in Scotland or Northumberland with the bikes (Mull, Oban, Orkney, D&G, NW Highlands, to name just a few options on my wishlist), weekend tours and dayrides locally, lots of CC Ecosse rides, and not to forget - beating @Col5632 on MCL

T


----------



## Col5632 (27 Dec 2013)

Telemark said:


> Is THAT the reason you are so keen on Arran?
> 
> My goals are just to carry on cycling and enjoying it as much as I am this year, including more magical night rides, a week at a cottage somewhere in Scotland or Northumberland with the bikes (Mull, Oban, Orkney, D&G, NW Highlands, to name just a few options on my wishlist), weekend tours and dayrides locally, lots of CC Ecosse rides, and not to forget - beating @Col5632 on MCL
> 
> T



Haha good luck with that


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (28 Dec 2013)

To finish within top 10 on mycyclinglog.com cc group. The inspiration being a bloke I see regularly on my uni commute told me he's over 70 years old and was gutted he'd only done 8000 miles in 2013 and his cycling miles increased ten fold when he gave up drinking in 1986.

If he can do both at three score and ten plus, then I should be able to do similar at two score and four!


----------



## nuttall1991 (28 Dec 2013)

Save up for a new bike (thinking the triban 5) and with a new bike partake in my first sportive! Didn't realise how many there were around me in the North West.


----------



## Vikeonabike (29 Dec 2013)

Dropping down to being a one car family.. So I'm aiming at 4000 miles!
Or 77 miles a week!
Or 2.5 commutes a week!


----------



## Leescfc79 (30 Dec 2013)

I had a really slow end of the year with very little cycling and lots of eating so I need to lose a few pounds.

At least 1 100 mile ride

Make riding more sociable with more cafe stops 

Try and get out when the sun isn't shining!!


----------



## Alun (30 Dec 2013)

Vikeonabike said:


> Dropping down to being a one car family.. So I'm aiming at 4000 miles!
> Or 77 miles a week!
> Or 2.5 commutes a week!


How do you do 0.5 of a commute?


----------



## Snapper88 (30 Dec 2013)

For 2014 my target is 5000 miles, complete my first 100 mile ride & to shed at least 3 stone (and keep it off)

Oh & maybe learn how to fix & replace parts on my bikes properly


----------



## Shaunthesheep (30 Dec 2013)

No fags beer loose weight and ride 3000 mile only done 800 since June so a big step up for me still planing a Sumer holiday touring round Lake Constance with a Rotterdam to Amsterdam leg chucked in to get the overnight train down to Constance


----------



## Shut Up Legs (31 Dec 2013)

I just want to continue what I've been doing for the last 5 years, i.e. going faster and further. I don't know about getting lighter, though, as my weight's already at about optimum. I have the Audax Alpine Classic planned for late January (250km and about 4500m climbing), and will be doing a few epic practise rides in the next few weeks, as I'm on leave right now (yay!). I'll report these on the CC Travelogues thread . Then I plan to continue along the same lines for the rest of the year! Oh yes, and I want to get my annual average up a bit, because it's currently sitting on about 15,940km (for the last 4 years), and I think an imperial 10,000 annual average would look heaps better .

My other targets are to continue using CycleChat, and actively participating in various threads (tech, beginners, commuting, general, campaigning, cafe, etc. I enjoy using CycleChat, because it's a very friendly cycling forum .


----------



## Justiffa (31 Dec 2013)

Ride further, run stronger, live healthier….. and find peace & happiness in the process he3 

Ooh.. and also learn how to finally ride without hands


----------



## WellyWonkey (31 Dec 2013)

As a newbie I would just like to enjoy cycling again and build up my stamina. Bought a road bike, been out a few times. Would love to be able to complete a 100 mile ride. I'm aiming for the manchester 100 in August! Maybe setting my sights a bit high? Onwards and upwards!!!


----------



## Easytigers (31 Dec 2013)

Snapper88 said:


> For 2014 my target is 5000 miles, complete my first 100 mile ride & to shed at least 3 stone (and keep it off)
> 
> Oh & maybe learn how to fix & replace parts on my bikes properly


Was looking through before posting and snap! Mine are almost exactly the same! If you want a ride buddy when you do the 100 mile ride, give me a shout. I'm in Northampton too and wouldn't mind a bit of moral support for the effort too!


----------



## Vikeonabike (31 Dec 2013)

Alun said:


> How do you do 0.5 of a commute?


By being lazy and getting a lift home. (Both legs is one commute)


----------



## s7ephanie (31 Dec 2013)

to take longer rides, hoping to do 100k in one ride
conquer a hill near me
learn to spell LOL


----------



## dodgy (31 Dec 2013)

Measure the smiles, not the miles.


----------



## busdennis (1 Jan 2014)

these will be my goals for 2014

beat this years milage of 4336
10 mile TT under 22mins (pb is 22.51)
25 mile TT under the hour (never riden an open 25)


----------



## ColinJ (1 Jan 2014)

WellyWonkey said:


> As a newbie I would just like to enjoy cycling again and build up my stamina. Bought a road bike, been out a few times. Would love to be able to complete a 100 mile ride. I'm aiming for the manchester 100 in August! Maybe setting my sights a bit high? Onwards and upwards!!!


With a long, steady steady build-up starting now, the M100 will be very doable at the end of August, so go for it! There have been lots of threads about it in the past on CycleChat. Just search for "Manchester 100" in the thread titles - here's one of them.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (1 Jan 2014)

Another one and this is probably harder for me....

Not to buy N+1 and finish the year with just the 2 bikes I have, my CdF and S4L - difficult as well as I've an understanding wife who is not bothered tbh.


----------



## WellyWonkey (2 Jan 2014)

ColinJ said:


> With a long, steady steady build-up starting now, the M100 will be very doable at the end of August, so go for it! There have been lots of threads about it in the past on CycleChat. Just search for "Manchester 100" in the thread titles - here's one of them.


Cheers Colin. The training will be tough but I'm looking forward to the challenge. Just hope my level of commitment doesn't tail off or i get an injury!


----------



## steveindenmark (2 Jan 2014)

Sutts,
guess where I went in October? I will be back again just after Easter.









If you think that little tunnel is scarey, don't ever go to Switzerland or Italy. I knew the tunnel was coming so was well lit up. I didn't see any other bikes with lights though.

Steve


----------



## outlash (2 Jan 2014)

To get my family out on their bikes more. It's my eldest's birthday on Monday and he's got a Frog 69 coming so that's an incentive . Other than that, I'd like to do the Dunwich dynamo and maybe an Audax or two.


Tony.


----------



## sutts (2 Jan 2014)

steveindenmark said:


> Sutts,
> guess where I went in October? I will be back again just after Easter.
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Steve, great stuff!  Well, I had never been through a tunnel on a bike before and even now, looking at the photo, I thought 'that looks easy', I could see the light at the end of course, but didn't realise that half way through it would pitch black and I would have no reference as to how close to the side wall I was! My main concern was not being able to be seen of course...mainly by cars that also didn't switch their lights on!

I really enjoyed the ride though, in fact I did it two days running, just so that I could have another attempt at doing the first uphill on the way back without stopping...and I managed it the second time, but my legs still ache now!!


----------



## steveindenmark (2 Jan 2014)

Sutts, when I left the lighthouse I had the wind on my back and it blew me down the hill. But when I reached the first hairpin going uphill, I was now riding up the bloody big hill into a gale force wind. I was down to the lowest gear on my grannie wheel and was still getting nowhere. The advantage of not being on a carbon road bike, like everyone else, is that you don't feel like a wimp if you stop. And I did stop, a few times. Once I was over that first hill it was not a problem.

I am going just after Easter to ride from Soller to Sa Calobra and then take the boat back to Soller.

I will leave riding the 10km up it to the younger cyclists.

http://sicycle.wordpress.com/2012/09/07/how-to-ride-sa-calobra/

Steve


----------



## sutts (2 Jan 2014)

steveindenmark said:


> Sutts, when I left the lighthouse I had the wind on my back and it blew me down the hill. But when I reached the first hairpin going uphill, I was now riding up the bloody big hill into a gale force wind. I was down to the lowest gear on my grannie wheel and was still getting nowhere. The advantage of not being on a carbon road bike, like everyone else, is that you don't feel like a wimp if you stop. And I did stop, a few times. Once I was over that first hill it was not a problem.
> 
> I am going just after Easter to ride from Soller to Sa Calobra and then take the boat back to Soller.
> 
> ...


I have saved that page to look at in more detail! I think I have to do that one day on my hired shopping bike! Are you saying that Soller to Sa Calobra is downhill...not sure I understand you? How much harder would it be than the ride to Formentor?


----------



## steveindenmark (2 Jan 2014)

No it is uphill from Soller but the last 10km is all downhill to the sea.

I have never been to Soller so have no idea how the ride would be. But you can do the ride either way using the boat. We will be hiring road bikes in Soller this time. It will be easier than bringing my own bike from Denmark.

Steve


----------



## sutts (2 Jan 2014)

steveindenmark said:


> No it is uphill from Soller but the last 10km is all downhill to the sea.
> 
> I have never been to Soller so have no idea how the ride would be. But you can do the ride either way using the boat. We will be hiring road bikes in Soller this time. It will be easier than bringing my own bike from Denmark.
> 
> Steve



Ok, yes, I understand you. This definitely goes on my list of things to do! I am off to Majorca again in Sept, but only to Can Pastilla. It's really sedate there and the 7 mile ride along the cycle track to Palma is quite relaxing...well it would be, but I normally continue along the road to Magaluf and beyond, in fact normally do about 80 miles a day in this relatively flat area! If you see a silly, cycling-obsessed middle aged man puffing along on a shopping bike, give me a wave!


----------



## rovers1875 (2 Jan 2014)

My goal it to actually make the time to do a 100 miler, I did intend to tick this off in 2013 but never got round to it. Did 70 -75 on several occasions but never did the 100. But on the plus side I managed to get another bike (and the Mrs did not leave, she never keeps her promises) and I start 2014 over two stone lighter than this time last year.


----------

